# BabyDoll Face maltese?



## himerenee (Jul 13, 2010)

hi everyone,
new tothe community. was wondering if anyone of you know of maltese breeders that have the type with baby doll faces? i used to have one with wide eyes/short muzzles (see below), but he was purchased in taiwan. currenly live in usa right now and don't want to go back and have to have the dog endure the long flight


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi. Welcome to Spoiled Maltese!

Baby Doll faces....hummm....well I would think the best place to start is to look at the AMA website and get a list of the breeders then check out their websites for pictures. Or look around at the pictures on our forum, if you see the "look" you like, send a PM (personal message) to that person and ask them where they got their pup. 

I know Bonnie Palmer has some lines with baby doll faces, she also has the classic beauties. It should be fun looking at all the websites. I really don't know of a breeder who breeds just for that look. But, hey... Chrisman puppies have adorable faces, have you looked at them? 

Good luck in your search. :thumbsup:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Welcome to SM!

Have you seen this thread?

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/56-breeders/90439-where-did-your-dog-come.html

It's a good place to see many of our pups with a wide range of looks, and members state which breeder the pups came from.

Good luck with your search!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

princessre said:


> Welcome to SM!
> 
> Have you seen this thread?
> 
> ...


 
:confused1: duhh, why didn't I think of that! Sophia....thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

I still don't understand the term "baby doll face" Maltese?

Is there a specialized Maltese breed?

I look at all of the fluffs in this website and they all look like baby dolls to me!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Cute Chloe said:


> I still don't understand the term "baby doll face" Maltese?
> 
> Is there a specialized Maltese breed?
> 
> I look at all of the fluffs in this website and they all look like baby dolls to me!


This thread discusses baby doll faces. It's a look:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/53-maltese-standard/87077-baby-doll-faces.html


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Many exhibitor breeders get a doll face here and there. The important thing is to find a reputable one so your doll face will be healthy and live a long life. If you're patient I'm sure you will find just the right pupster for you.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

One thing I would caution is to Not buy from someone who Advertises that they have babydoll faces as this is not a recognized term (so when you see it, it's a slang term trying to entice buyers = irreputable breeder most likely).

As other suggested, peruse threads and see examples of faces under members posts...you can PM them where they got their baby if it isn't apparent and start researching researching researching. 

Isn't it funny how we all want different things. When our first malt passed away, I wanted a girl next so as not to compare the two... I wanted something different not the same. Whatever you end up doing, I wish you good luck with your search and hope you can find just the perfect little baby to fill your heart up again...


----------

